# Chisel handles smell nasty.?



## slimshady (27 Mar 2013)

I have a set of old (15 years) Marples M373-6 piece in their wooden box. Virtually un-used, been using much older various carboot finds instead.
Thinking of getting my son/daughter more involved and keeping these for them to use, plus other tools of course.
Problem is that the handles (plastic) smell terrible. A bit like cat-wee but they have never been out of the box for more than 20 mins and kept indoors or back of cupboard for 15 years. The wooden box doesn't smell of anything but wood, no staining either.
I have of course washed them and also a bit of fine Abranet but to no change. Any thoughts on what's wrong with them ?

One option is to re-handle with some nice wood as seen on earlier posts. definitely cannot sell because of the smell.

Alex.


----------



## GazPal (27 Mar 2013)

I've never had any problem with my set of Marples M373's, but can suggest a method of de-odourising and cleaning which you could try before opting to re-handle. 

Baking powder or Bi-carb sprinkled into a jar lid and left inside the sealed chisel box for a few days should absorb most bad/lingering smells. It's simple but very effective and one method often used by non-smokers to de-odourise guitar cases after a smoke filled gig.

Dettox/Dettol sprayed directly onto a cloth and wiped over each chisel handle should remove any latent bad smells.

It sounds as though your chisel set has somehow been scent sprayed by a cat or rodent.


----------



## awkwood (27 Mar 2013)

I have a some mortice chisels with splitproof handles that are rarely used these days and they have a distinctive smell.

My everyday chisels are fine, so it may be they need nothing more than a good airing.

If you want to sell them I would by happy to buy them, smell or no smell.


----------



## Dovetaildave (27 Mar 2013)

Great thread, they are to good to chuck, flattened etc, but dont wanna _smell _them again.

Yup have the same problem, used them onsite for a few years.

I dipped the handles into shellac, it reduced the pong but it has never really gone away.

Been keeping them in a tool box *deep* in the cupboard.


poowee


----------



## Shrubby (28 Mar 2013)

It's butyric acid from the Cellulose acetate butyrate handles, try washing them and leave them out to air. I use PB screwdrivers and some of the CAB handles had the 'puke smell' - it goes if you use them regularly
Matt


----------



## Sawyer (28 Mar 2013)

Axminster's rosewood marking gauges smell similarly vile!


----------



## bugbear (28 Mar 2013)

Shrubby":3085fmnh said:


> It's butyric acid from the Cellulose acetate butyrate handles, try washing them and leave them out to air. I use PB screwdrivers and some of the CAB handles had the 'puke smell' - it goes if you use them regularly
> Matt



Does it require "use" or just exposure to lots of air?

BugBear


----------



## Shrubby (28 Mar 2013)

I think it's letting air get to them to dilute the smell, using them regularly will do this. I found a drawer of the seldom used sizes which is rarely opened and that has the distinctive smell. It's only the American : Snap-on, Craftsman and Swiss B Swiss tools that smell, They all use plastic from Kodak* . Japanese and German tools with CAB handles dont tend to smell
I'm not sure if the smell indicates any deterioration of the material, it seems one of the most dependable plastics out there - I much prefer it to cheap softer plastic tool handles. Plastic conservation is a problem for museums and film archives* so there's lots to read if your're interested.

* Kodak make Cellulose acetate as the base for film stock, this suffers from 'vinegar rot' which can destroy archived material
Matt


----------



## Racers (28 Mar 2013)

Hi, slimshady

Lots of threads on re-handleing chisels if you search.

Pete


----------



## slimshady (29 Mar 2013)

Thank you to all reposnses. It would appear that nothing is wrong then. A local cat lover has "sniffed" 'em and said not a small cat, perhaps a Tiger.??
I had been looking at the re-handle threads and all would suggest a thing of beauty woud result. Of course it would.
Better option is to pop an order with a Mr Ray Isles , adding a couple of thicker plane irons to make the order sensible.

Yandles is Spring open day on Friday/Saturday (Friday more likely), so I can blag (??) some handles or wood then. "Honestly darling-wife it's cheaper than buying off the shelf". See you there.

Alex.


----------



## GazPal (30 Mar 2013)

slimshady":5sa380y5 said:


> Thank you to all reposnses. It would appear that nothing is wrong then. A local cat lover has "sniffed" 'em and said not a small cat, perhaps a Tiger.??
> I had been looking at the re-handle threads and all would suggest a thing of beauty woud result. Of course it would.
> Better option is to pop an order with a Mr Ray Isles , adding a couple of thicker plane irons to make the order sensible.
> 
> ...




We once had a small cat with the attitude and appetite of a tiger. :lol: 

Excellent excuse :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2013)

Couldn't you soak them for a few days in something like lemon kitchen cleaner? They'd still smell, but it'd be a more pleasant smell. Oil the metalwork first - got to be worth a go.


----------



## GazPal (30 Mar 2013)

phil.p":2wgf3ntc said:


> Couldn't you soak them for a few days in something like lemon kitchen cleaner? They'd still smell, but it'd be a more pleasant smell. Oil the metalwork first - got to be worth a go.



Bicarb/baking powder is a naturally occurring de-odouriser and works like a charm when used.


----------



## Dovetaildave (31 Mar 2013)

GazPal":3i9mdcdj said:


> phil.p":3i9mdcdj said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you soak them for a few days in something like lemon kitchen cleaner? They'd still smell, but it'd be a more pleasant smell. Oil the metalwork first - got to be worth a go.
> ...




I'd need to know if the Baking powder/bicarb was use wet or dry before opening the airtight seal on the box.
I remember we used dry fullers earth as part of the decontamination drills.


----------



## GazPal (31 Mar 2013)

Dovetaildave":32c3lv4o said:


> GazPal":32c3lv4o said:
> 
> 
> > phil.p":32c3lv4o said:
> ...




It's used dry in a saucer or open topped container Dave. I thought I'd mention it as most kitchens have a pot of bicarb/baking powder in the cupboard and it lasts a few days before it needs refreshing.

Some use it as a form of shake'n'vac.


----------

